# Mac OS X lässt sich nicht mehr installieren



## KempA (11. März 2012)

*Mac OS X lässt sich nicht mehr installieren*

Hallo,

ich hab seit heute Morgen ein Problem mit meinem Mac (MacBook Pro 15", Late '11).
Mail lies sich nicht mehr öffnen, das Programm stürzte direkt wegen eines "unerwarteten Fehlers" ab (jedes mal, egal wie oft ich es versucht habe). Dann habe ich das Festplattendienstprogramm gestartet, welches mir angezeigt hat, dass ich die Recovery starten soll und dort die Partition reparieren lassen soll. Gesagt, getan. Jedoch wurde die Reperatur abgebrochen und mein Mac zeigte mir an, dass ich alle Daten sichern soll und danach formatieren und das Betriebssystem neu installieren soll. Das wollte ich dann auch so machen, jedoch lies sich der Laptop nicht mehr hochfahren. Naja, war mir dann auch egal, waren eh nur 50 GB drauf und das meiste war Müll. 
Jetzt habe ich die Partition formatiert und wollte danach Lion neu installieren, jedoch funktioniert dies nicht. In dem Bildschirm in dem steht "Zusätzliche Komponenten werden geladen. Ihr Computer wird automatisch neu gestartet." kommt er nicht voran. Der blaue Balken ist ganz hinten und die ungefähre Dauer ist jetzt schon mehrmals komplett durcuhgelaufen und fängt danach einfach wieder von vorne an. Nach mehreren Versuchen wird dann nur angezeigt, dass das Laden der zusätzlichen Komponenten nicht möglich war.
Ich hoff ihr könnt mir da schnell weiterhelfen, da das MacBook zur Zeit unbrauchbar ist.

Grüße!


----------



## norse (11. März 2012)

Klingt nach nem Hardware Problem! Entweder selber probieren (Festplatte und RAM tauschen) oder zum Apple Partner gehen mit Werkstatt bzw einschicken da du noch Garantie hast.


----------



## blackout24 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Mac OS X lässt sich nicht mehr installieren*

Ich denke auch, dass du das selbst kaum was machen kannst außer einschicken. Irgendein Teil wird sicher defekt sein.


----------

